# Importing a motocross dirt bike



## folsom73 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm living in Chihuahua, Chihuahua, Mexico.
I was thinking about buying a motocross motorcycle in El Paso and bringing it here. Will I need to get any type of registration and or a drivers license for a dirt bike here in Mexico?
Will they get me for a tax at the border? [how would they know I just wasnt bringing it into Mexico for a weekend ride? ]
Thank you for your responses...........


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

my advice would to buy one in Mexico. Many brands to choose from and the added plus is that they will service the brand you buy from the Mexican dealership. KTM, Honda, Yamaha are just a few that are sold widely in Mexico. Why pay the the tax at the border when you can just buy it here and save the hassle and $$.


----------



## folsom73 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you for your responce.
I speak little Spanish and I've only walked into one Honda shop. They didnt have much to choose from [not like the US] other than the small motorcycles you always see driving on the city streets. I'm curious if I'd have to order one from them. I'll have to go back and ask them. Thanks again !


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

folsom73 said:


> Thank you for your responce.
> I speak little Spanish and I've only walked into one Honda shop. They didnt have much to choose from [not like the US] other than the small motorcycles you always see driving on the city streets. I'm curious if I'd have to order one from them. I'll have to go back and ask them. Thanks again !


Here in Monterrey there are about 15 or so shops from Honda and KTM that have about 10-15 bikes to choose from ranging from off road to the 125cc street cycles you see delivering groceries to the large on/off road touring cycles. I would do a little more looking. You may need to go into some of the bigger cities to find variety.


----------

